# Inconsistent ball retrieve



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

So..my problem that i've been having for about a month now is that my puppy wouldnt bring back the ball when I throw it. He will chase it all the time but he'll rather lay down and chew on it. What Ive tried is having two chuck it balls at once but rarely does he come back for me to throw the second one even when I throw the second ball in the air and have fun with it. When i have hot dogs, he'll come back most of the time but this only happens when i have treats. How can i get him to retrieve consistently so i can use start using the chuckit launcher?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So how old is he? Google two squeakies and do it in the hallway first.

Then when you go outside with it keep it to just a few throws and you end while he still wants to play. Take your time building it. 

I am on my 5th retrieving fiend taught that way.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Put him on a short line (15 footer) and start with short distances, throw the ball, let him go get it while you hold the other end of the long leash, tell him "bring" and start bringing him to you using the leash till he is right in front of you. Praise the heck out of him. Keep doing that till he learns and is 100% consistant on the "bring" comand.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Depending on how your pup learns, you could also try praising him as soon as he picks up the ball and turns towards you. Squat down (to be on his level) and praise. Once he comes to you, either treat or throw a party. Begin using short distances.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's possible to teach but I noticed with mine it was all about age. It took him some time to grow and figure out how fun it is for me to throw the ball and him to go chase it. It took mine some time to figure out he should bring it back to me and that I will throw it again. I think not until like 8 months of age did he start to consistently retrieve outdoors.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> So how old is he? Google two squeakies and do it in the hallway first.
> 
> Then when you go outside with it keep it to just a few throws and you end while he still wants to play. Take your time building it.
> 
> I am on my 5th retrieving fiend taught that way.


I am interested in this as well, but I googled "two squeakies" and didnt find anything. Well, something about a ferret, but probably not what you were referring too!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Two Squeakies

I imagine for those doing schutzhund "two ball" as it is known has been eclipsed by newer things but for teaching fetch I think it works very well.


----------

